# На ходу



## valeangelfire

Hi everyone! I am having trouble with this sentence:

«Гнать» - значит врать на ходу. «Гонево» - поток сознания, бред, фантазии.

I found that гнать can mean "to deceive", but anyway I can't find a way to translate "значит врать на ходу" in a good way.
As far as the second part of the sentence, I would say ' "Gonevo" - is a stream of consciousness, of delirium, of imagination. ' (or something like that) 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## LilianaB

The first one could be translated as fantasize, perhaps.


----------



## Explorer41

valeangelfire said:


> I found that гнать can mean "to deceive", but anyway I can't find a way to translate "значит врать на ходу" in a good way.


"он врёт на ходу": it means he improvises the lie.
here "на ходу" ~ "по ходу дела", "по ходу разговора"

Also, I should note clearly that both definitions don't seem to be real, they look rather humourous, and the word "гонево" doesn't quite exist in Russian (you probably already know about it, I make this note for others who will read this in the future).


----------



## Manuel Lucero

I just wanted to make a remark. Whereas гнать in this sense seems all right to me (and I use it pretty often myself), гонево sounds very ugly, and I would never use it. Гон (i.e. nonsense, bullshit) is a much better alternative. E.g. "Это что за гон?!", "Ну, это какой-то гон!"


----------



## morzh

To me both "гон" and "гoнево" are the same. It is slang, one is older than the other, but.....


----------



## JULLIA

valeangelfire said:


> Hi everyone! I am having trouble with this sentence:
> 
> «Гнать» - значит врать на ходу. «Гонево» - поток сознания, бред, фантазии.
> !


Никогда не слышала такой термин "гонево" или "гон". Не знаю кто это использует. Русский язык богат. Можно найти более подходящие слова. А "гнать" действительно широко употребляется в смысле "врать на ходу". То есть все от контекста зависит. "Врете вы на ходу" или "гоните лошадей"или "гоните свою машину."
В английском "гнать" иногда  соответствует "run" вроде. (Когда кто-то распространяет ложные заявления.)


----------



## Explorer41

А я думал, "гнать" — значит, "беззастенчиво врать". Хотя на самом деле я не уверен.


----------



## morzh

Explorer41 said:


> А я думал, "гнать" — значит, "беззастенчиво врать". Хотя на самом деле я не уверен.



Именно так оно и есть. "Хорош гнать" = "Хватит врать".
"Гонишь" = "не может быть/врешь ты все!"


----------



## JULLIA

Explorer41 said:


> А я думал, "гнать" — значит, "беззастенчиво врать". Хотя на самом деле я не уверен.


Ага, "врать на полном ходу,как на открытом пространстве без стен" 
"Хватит, остановись"
"Но он продолжал гнать свой бред"


----------



## Explorer41

JULLIA said:


> Ага, "врать на полном ходу,как на открытом пространстве без стен"
> "Хватит, остановись"
> "Но он продолжал гнать свой бред"


А, вот вы о чём...

Так ведь "врать на полном ходу" — это совсем не то, что "врать на ходу". Хотя кто знает-с, контекст решает всё...


----------



## Syline

Гнать = врать (to lie), гонево or гон = вранье (lies, untruth).   
Гнать на ходу = to make up lies spontaneously, during the conversation (without preparation).


----------



## alexander.k07

I don't know how about you guys, but _гонево_ sounds a bit like a word from the prison slang to me.


----------



## valeangelfire

alexander.k07 said:


> I don't know how about you guys, but _гонево_ sounds a bit like a word from the prison slang to me.



Exactly! The story where I found this line takes place in a prison. In particular, in this part he's discussing the fact that the word "ГОНЗО" was invented in the English language but it sounds so similar to the Russian jargon that it started to be used in Russian right away:

Словцо это веселое рождено в английском языковом пространстве, но неожиданно созвучно русскому жаргону. «Гнать» - значит врать на ходу. «Гонево» - поток сознания, бред, фантазии.

Thank you guys for all your suggestions!


----------



## Syline

valeangelfire said:


> «Гнать» - значит врать на ходу. «Гонево» - поток сознания, бред, фантазии.


So, this was the definition? Поток сознания? Врать на ходу? Looks like гонево itself )


----------



## alexander.k07

valeangelfire said:


> Exactly! The story where I found this line takes place in a prison. In particular, in this part he's discussing the fact that the word "ГОНЗО" was invented in the English language



Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English says that _gonzo_ comes from Italian 'stupid person', by the way.


----------



## alexander.k07

I agree: if _гнать_ means to lie, then why is _гонево поток сознания, бред, фантазии_ ? I guess, that _гонево_ derives from _гнать_, so if we agree with that, we should keep the concept of lying in the noun as well. So I would say that _гонево_ is враньё, брехня, чушь, while _поток сознания_ and _фантазии_ are more about the irrationality.


----------



## Manuel Lucero

JULLIA said:


> Никогда не слышала такой термин "гонево" или "гон". Не знаю кто это использует. Русский язык богат. Можно найти более подходящие слова.


Ну, не знаю, почему их не использовать. Такого рода слова передают оттенки смысла, которые трудно передать другими словами. Конечно, вместо "Что ты мне тут паришь?" или "Да они погнали, что ли?", можно употребить другие, литературные выражения, но это будет уже не совсем то, что нужно.


----------

